# ISO New Mexico



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I realize this is a long shot, but.... here goes. 

ISO home with property in New Mexico. Prefer Moriarty area, but flexible. Minimum 8 acres, three bedrooms at least- the rest we can work with. Really need to do owner finance until home here is sold. 

The humidity is literally killing me here. The new meds aren't helping. :help: Anyone know of anything? 

Thanks.

Breathless in Tennessee


----------



## Heidi Overbeek (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't have any leads - but good luck! I live in the Tijeras/S14 area so around 30 miles from Moriarty. Do you have family or friends there (in other words - why are you choosing Moriarty?) You might want to check out Edgewood and S14/Tijeras. I think South 14 is much more beautiful, and still very rural.
Heidi


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

The setting around Moriarty is a lot more rural. Mostly flat with a few small hills while over west by Edgewood it starts to get trees (Juniper mostly). My niece lives in Edgewood and likes the schools in Moriarty much better. There should be no problem finding land or a place with a mobil home on it. I like the area South of Moriarty better than that North.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the information. 

We *chose* Moriarty and the area because it seems like the type of weather we want, the prices are pretty reasonable and there's just something about an area whose webpage more or less says "You're in the country now, deal with it!" lol

We've been told (recently- like last night recently) that Moriarty is pretty poverty stricken. The information is coming from a horse forum, so I don't know if it's really poverty or a lifestyle choice -like living with less, kwim?

I will check the other areas, it's so hard to weed things out, without being there. We should be making the trip in June for a visit. I hope I can breathe out there. We've held onto this dream of NM being the answer to our prayers.....

We're thinking about homeschooling, any thoughts on that in NM? 

We've made our peace with the fact that we'll have no pasture for the horses and any gardening will pretty much have to be in containers and probably greenhoused as well, to produce much of anything. 

One thing i've noticed..... homes seem so much smaller there.... I assume with the many days of sunshine that people live out of doors as much as possible? 

I see places listed for sale with five acres or less that boast that they're great for horses. Here that'd be a paddock, not promoted as a large area. I guess i'm a bit confused. Do *they* say such things because there's so much open area for riding and such that it feels larger? Or is it realtor-speak for "you can't afford much more than this?"

Thanks again for weighing in, I appreciate it.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> We've been told (recently- like last night recently) that Moriarty is pretty poverty stricken. The information is coming from a horse forum, so I don't know if it's really poverty or a lifestyle choice -like living with less, kwim?


I was born & raised in NM... Los Lunas and T or C, and the type of "poverty" I saw was due to living in welfare & government aid, being unemployed, or working in low-wage, dead-end jobs (like fast food). There's a lot of mobile homes, lots of junk-filled yards with broken-down cars and pit bulls. That's not to say that there aren't some places in NM that are very pretty. Now, I've never actually been *in* Moriarty before, so I can't say what it's like. (My best friend lives there, but she only moved there last year... her husband's grandfather raises racehorses somewhere around there). 

There's no point in having more than 5 acres or so for horses, since you can't graze... so long as there's 1-2 acres per horse for them to have lots of exercise room, I don't see what other use you could get out of the land. But knowing a lot of the people I knew in NM, they also didn't want the expense of buying a lot of acreage, either. I only knew one person that had more than a few acres, that wasn't a rancher. (Here in north TX- where it's green, I know lots of people with 20+ acres that aren't ranchers or farmers!) 

I think you should be able to breathe fine out there. Funny, when I moved from NM to north TX (where it's humid, but not anything like further south), I thought I would die of suffocation. Now when I go to NM to visit my dad, it's almost like I can literally feel my skin drying out and cracking! Semi-humid feels normal to me now (not pleasant, but normal)! 

And something else interesting about NM that my sister pointed out to me... there's a lot of cracked dashboards there. The elevation is higher, and I guess the atmosphere is thinner or something. I sunburn in about 15 minutes here in TX in the summer... in NM it takes me 5 minutes to burn! (But I am a stereotypical Irish fair-skinned redhead... except that I'm not Irish at all). There's a lot of people with sun-damaged, leathery skin out there, more than what I see in other places.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

WhinnyNinny, 
Thanks for the information. I'd never thought of that regarding the acreage. I guess it makes sense. Most people here buy acreage to keep it from being subdivided and having neighbors thisclose. It's sad, there was a part of a larger farm, an 80 acre parcel that sits next to my two youngest children's school. It went to auction and the very next day after the sale, this nice home that borders it went FSBO  There'll probably be 75-100 houses on it before too long. 
Greg had a good question.... what happens on small acreage with the manure? Here we spread it on the fields and the rain washs it in. What do you do with it when there's no rain?

I know we'll have to have a humidifier running, our oldest daughter has nosebleeds- had surgery because of them in kindergarden. 

I'm fair skinned too, so I forsee much sun screen in my future.... lol

Thanks again.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> We *chose* Moriarty and the area because it seems like the type of weather we want, the prices are pretty reasonable and there's just something about an area whose webpage more or less says "You're in the country now, deal with it!" lol
> 
> We've been told (recently- like last night recently) that Moriarty is pretty poverty stricken. The information is coming from a horse forum, so I don't know if it's really poverty or a lifestyle choice -like living with less, kwim?


Well. I've been there. It's a pretty depressed area, economically. From what I have heard, a higher than average problem with crime, lots of alcoholism and drug abuse, which is common in an area where there is a lot of poverty. However, Wagon Mound is worse LOL.

It does snow a little there BTW. I was stuck at a gas station not too far from Moriarty on I-40 on night because of the bad weather conditions.

donsgal


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

Umm... I think many people leave the manure lying around the pasture, where it dries out rather quickly. My best friend, when we lived in Sierra County, had a paddock that was about an acre (where the horses had free access to a larger "pasture" of a few acres) but they seemed to have their own little manure corner in the paddock where they did their business. Every so often we'd go out there and shovel it up for the compost pile. 

I don't know anything about homeschooling in New Mexico but here's a teeny bit of info:
http://www.hslda.org/laws/default.asp?State=NM


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, Donsgal. I've never heard of Wagon Mound... not a real promising name, is it? lol

Whinnyninny,

Really? Around here it sits an' sits, seems like it takes forever to wash away. 
Hm.... now to start pushing Greg towards that earthship with two acres I emailed
him last week.......


----------



## SashayXP (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi, There...I live near Moriarty...could you email me privately? I might have something that would work for you!

Sam


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Sam, you've got mail. Well, private message, anyway.


----------

